# Who with above 8 band in each secton of ielts?



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

How many people here have scored above 8 in each band?


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Me.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well unless you are not speaking any european language it is really hard to get 8 and above. i was so close to getting 8 but whatever, i wont try hard.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

yep


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hunter85 said:


> well unless you are not speaking any european language it is really hard to get 8 and above. i was so close to getting 8 but whatever, i wont try hard.



hmm.. not sure if only native speaker can get a 8 in all.. even i was very close.. i was confident that i will get a 8 in each band the last time.. just missed by a whisker.. dont want to sound like a sore loser giving excuses but sometimes it also depends on luck when you lose out in such close margins.. mine was(2nd attempt) L-8.5,R-8 and WS-7.5).. first attempt (R-8,SWL-7.5).. 

Having said that, not sure if i will give it again..


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

whats the question though? The purpose of knowing the IELTS score?


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not a native speaker. I speak Mandarin most of the time.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

In my friends circile, I never hear anyone with speaking band higher than 7.5


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

My score was 
L: 9 , R : 8.5 , S:7 , W:7.5 

not great but served the purpose


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

I scored 

L 9
R 8.5
W 7.5
S 9

It's Academic though. I worder what ky score was if i did general training

My native language is filipino


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

anish13 said:


> hmm.. not sure if only native speaker can get a 8 in all..


English is not my first language (that would be Portuguese) and my lowest score was 8.5 in Listening, I got 9 (the maximum score) on the other three tests.

So, it is a complete myth that you can only ace IELTS if you are a native speaker.

That said, I see time and time again people here trying to get higher scores without studying. OP is an example, sent me a private message asking for me to read his essay and give him tips, but said he doesn't have the time nor money to study (it is mindblowing that someone who is going to spend over AUD 4,000 on a visa doesn't want to spend USD 70 on a good course). So, how people expect to get higher scores without studying and dedicating themselves?!?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> English is not my first language (that would be Portuguese) and my lowest score was 8.5 in Listening, I got 9 (the maximum score) on the other three tests.
> 
> So, it is a complete myth that you can only ace IELTS if you are a native speaker.
> 
> That said, I see time and time again people here trying to get higher scores without studying. OP is an example, sent me a private message asking for me to read his essay and give him tips, but said he doesn't have the time nor money to study (it is mindblowing that someone who is going to spend over AUD 4,000 on a visa doesn't want to spend USD 70 on a good course). So, how people expect to get higher scores without studying and dedicating themselves?!?


Good point. Even i feel the same and was endorsing the same opinion on the forum that its a myth that only native speakers get a 8 in all modules


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

BlackBelt said:


> .. OP is an example, sent me a private message asking for me to read his essay and give him tips, but said he doesn't have the time nor money to study (it is mindblowing that someone who is going to spend over AUD 4,000 on a visa doesn't want to spend USD 70 on a good course). So, how people expect to get higher scores without studying and dedicating themselves?!?


Ahh.. nice strategy :lol: Get hold of the high score-rs and ask them to review and give tips. Awesome ! Not that I want to be bugged with PMs next, but I am not a native speaker of English either, scored 8.5 all across.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

anish13 said:


> Good point. Even i feel the same and was endorsing the same opinion on the forum that its a myth that only native speakers get a 8 in all modules


Yes its a myth; I had above 8 in all sections


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Ahh.. nice strategy :lol: Get hold of the high score-rs and ask them to review and give tips. Awesome ! Not that I want to be bugged with PMs next, but I am not a native speaker of English either, scored 8.5 all across.


How do you know? Maybe he is just trying to gauge the possibility of scoring above 8 in each section.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

9 band in speaking?
Excellent


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

I only did IELTS once, and I got above 8 for all bands. I know four other Sri Lankans from my university who got above 8 for IELTS. One of them got 9 for speaking and the other three got 8.5. So yeah, non-native speakers can get good results. By the way, I also met a native speaker in this forum, who couldn't get 8 after three attempts.

On a second note, I get plenty of requests asking for IELTS tips and essay marking and help with speaking.


----------



## RPGcraze (Apr 2, 2012)

I got 8 and above in each


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> How do you know? Maybe he is just trying to gauge the possibility of scoring above 8 in each section.


Uhmm, did you read what I quoted in my answer ? OP already sent a PM to review and give tips. So _thats_ how I know. And you got above 8 in reading


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

So we can conclude that one can gave 9 in speaking even without sounding native?
One just need to comply with their rules and instructions?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> Uhmm, did you read what I quoted in my answer ? OP already sent a PM to review and give tips. So _thats_ how I know. And you got above 8 in reading


Didnt see that, my bad. Still I think its better to help (or at least keep silent) rather than jest or act high and mighty when someones asking for help


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Every come to this forum for two purposes
To seek help
To provided help
I just looked at previous posts of sceptics and I was surprised that they have had collected a huge help from members of this forum.Still they refused to provide opinion.More amazingly, the refusal reply was far higher in length than a feedback sentence.
I will thanks all my friend here who helped me.Its my inborne that I always cone back to return even without asking.Its a duty.More love you shower, more you get.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Coming back to the topic
So its necessary to sound native?
And you can have 9 just by complying their instructions?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> Coming back to the topic
> So its necessary to sound native?
> And you can have 9 just by complying their instructions?


The feedback I got is that its not necessary to sound native; as long as you are grammatically correct, coherent, make the right pauses and the like. Also what you are saying needs to make sense of course. I suggest you spend more time on section 2 where you would be asked to speak impromptu for a couple of mins. And look up youtube videos with keywords like "IELTS band 8 speaking"


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

saqibaliali said:


> Coming back to the topic
> So its necessary to sound native?
> And you can have 9 just by complying their instructions?


You accent has nothing to do with your speaking score. You don't need to sound native at all.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Ancient Glory


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

To respond to recent discussions I sounded my natural accent and scored 9. I took the test in Australia


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

And what is a native English accent anyway? There are hundreds of accents and dialects in UK, the place where the language evolved for the most part.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I thin rein means an accent thats close to those mixtures of accents.Thats means an accent far away from other countries of other continents


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

saqibaliali said:


> Coming back to the topic
> So its necessary to sound native?
> And you can have 9 just by complying their instructions?


Hi

I dont think native accent will make any difference, its your flow of the language, grammer and vocabulary that makes the entire difference.

They judge your fluency and comfort with the language to make sure once you land in any english speaking country you do not face any problem in communicating with any.

My scores were L-8.5, R-8, S-8, W-8 ...

Regards

Chiku


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

my score was L-8.5, R-8.0, S-8.0, W-6.5. overall 8.0


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Mod, Please delete this


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Mod, Please delete this


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear Friends,
Having 15 days in hand, what activities are most recommended for these exam close days?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> Dear Friends, Having 15 days in hand, what activities are most recommended for these exam close days?


Practice essay task 2. Have your friends review for you  read up on essay structures. Relax and condition yourself if you're not very confident


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks all
My countdown has started.
I have test on 15th march and I have got vocations also.
anyone to give me good suggestions?


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> Thanks all
> My countdown has started.
> I have test on 15th march and I have got vocations also.
> anyone to give me good suggestions?


Have you chked the preparation for IELTS thread


----------



## karthikc80 (May 28, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> Thanks all
> My countdown has started.
> I have test on 15th march and I have got vocations also.
> anyone to give me good suggestions?



Dear brother Saqib
You have 10 days. That is more than enough to score a good band. 
I made two attempts.
On the first attempt
- its 7 - 7 -7 -6.5(speaking)
Second attempt
- its 8- 7-7-8(Speaking)

My preparation time for both these attempts were just 6 hours.
My native language is not english. 
Since I would be able to get points only if I score 7 on each I attended it for the second time. 
I consider writing to be little tough as my hands were paining to write an essay. Since I am into IT I am used to this backspace a lot when I type some thing. But here I have to erase and write it again  which is more painful. 
On my first attempt for the speaking test the invigilator was a old lady. I was little nervous and that reflected in my speech. 
But on the second attempt it was a young girl in her 20s. This time I was more comfortable and I was even cracking jokes during my conversation. 
You would be able to easily clear the Listening and Reading. Concentrate more on writing. For speaking you have to make yourself cool that is more than enough.
All the best.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

excellent


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar (Mar 18, 2014)

Dear Members,
i have my ielts exam next month. Judging from the forum posts, i conclude that writing essay is the most difficult task. I have come across different websites and blogs regarding an essay structure. They have confused me alot as they are contradicting to one other. Can someone of higher band getter like you can help me out with this. What should be the basic structure of an essay. Thanks.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I got 6.5 in all, except speaking where I have 7, making my overall 6.5
I have to retake
Any suggestions please?


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

I have, on first attempt, October last year.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess people who got 8+ can add to my tips here.

Would like to share some tips if you are interested.

The only key to high score in IELTS is Practice and understanding the correct format of the exam. I scored 7+ in all modules (Speaking-8.5, Writing-7.5, Listening & Reading - 7) in my first attempt but it took me 3 weeks of practice in order to achieve that result.

For Speaking: Try and record yourself and find errors and areas of improvement in your speech. Make sure that you use "SMART" words to demonstrate your English skill. Don't give simple answers such as "It's good", "It's bad". Frame proper sentences while answering and be confident. Answer what's been asked and don't deviate from the topic. Never get too comfortable and friendly with the Examiner as it's their job to make you feel comfortable but in the end, they are their to evaluate you. Maintain proper eye contact and never start a sentence that you can't complete. So in short " They can score you on the things that you showcase and not the ones which you don't". So never showcase your weak points and always demonstrate your strengths.

For Writing: Again, A lot of practice and that too with pencil. Use a watch to keep track of your time for each section. You should spend 20 minutes on Letter and 40 minutes on Essay. Always remember that the Essay has the maximum marks. Practice and try to complete your writing test within those timelines. Learn how to break an essay in paragraphs and conclude / provide opinion in the end. "ALWAYS GIVE YOUR OPINION / CONCLUSION".

For Reading: Never spend all the time reading the entire text, Learn the technique of Scanning and making a track. Underline important names, places, theme, topic etc. and also if you wish to give a name to each paragraph. Then read questions and you will easily find the answer. There are definitely some traps which will confuse you in questions where you need to Answer True/False/Not Given. If something is clearly mentioned then it True, If something totally opposite to what is mentioned is asked then it's false else Not Given. If it's mentioned that you should answer in two or three words, then make sure you stick to the instructions else you lose marks.

For Listening: Listening is a pure skill and needs to be developed. So you will have to practice over and over again. In addition, Listen to English News, TV Programs without Subtitles, etc. During the exam, Answer as you listen and before each section you will be told that what questions you will have to answer, so read the questions before hand and then write your answers as you listen. If you miss one answer, don't spend too much time on it and move to next quickly else you won't be able to answer rest of the questions. 

So just keep practicing and I am sure you'll be able to achieve your desired Band score.

All the Best!


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I worked very hard for many weeks.My all evaluations and my all friends rated me between 7 and 8 but the result was opposite
In exam room, my behavior and performance was like it was before my preparation.All practice and tactics were destroyed in those cobditions .Partialty because of pressure, lack of time and focus that I could not build despite all efforts


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I am also astonished at same and low result in three bands.Result of two cities was delayed.Could there be a possibility of some irregularity or they lost record and then rated people on guess work


----------



## krisvamc (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello all,

Could anybody share the PDF for ACE the IELTS by Simone Braverman General module ebook as I would like to take the exam.

Email -- krisvamc at gmail dot com

Thanks
Vamsi


----------



## chauffeur715 (Mar 20, 2014)

Pay attention to details and you can get there too. I made it the first time I sit for IELTS. It's not just grammar and vocab, you need to be familiar with communication skills as well.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

saqibaliali said:


> I worked very hard for many weeks.My all evaluations and my all friends rated me between 7 and 8 but the result was opposite
> In exam room, my behavior and performance was like it was before my preparation.All practice and tactics were destroyed in those cobditions .Partialty because of pressure, lack of time and focus that I could not build despite all efforts


Hmm, However, if you remember correctly, I told you that your speaking is at a band 7 or close .

Don't give up mate. Going 0.5 up is not that difficult. Prepare more and do it again.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks to all.
Yes, Ancient, I remember 
.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

saqibaliali said:


> You are interested to study a short course at a college in an English language country.
> Write a letter to its managers and explain
> - What course you are going to study ?and why?
> - What is you qualifications and experience?
> ...



My 2 cents (with inline marking - red means remove, blue means add/alter):

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am writing to enroll myself in a recently advertised short duration program by your prestigious education institution. 

The course, as explained in the advertisement, is intended to help students improve their general management skills in general and in particular the communication skills in particular.Surprisingly, Fortunately, these are also my weak areas which have been a big hurdle in my promotion. Thus, Therefore I believe this program will help me booster my career.

I graduated from the Hale University in 2011 and since the last three years, I have been working as a Project Engineer in different organizations. As clear from part of my job I regularly have need to interact with a lot of customers, thus,Eventually, an enhanced communication skill have key become significant in my employment skills setprofession.

As advised by my friends and colleagues, your college has excellent reputation in andrecord in training professionals for their communication and management skills.This feedback has build my trust and confidence on your institution.

I am looking forward to hearing your response.


Your faithfully, 

Saqib


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

dragonfly21 said:


> Yes its a myth; I had above 8 in all sections


Almost majority of the applicants are Asian... And only a seriously Tiny percentage can score an 8.0 across all sections ... Its not a myth, but its not too far either ...

Unless and until you already have a substantial Basic over the language per-developed, then you can hone and adjust that skill to get to a level of 8.0 All ... but just by practicing 4-5 months, I don't see it possible (may be except very few) for almost 90% of the applicants not having that grounding in English, neither they have months after months of free time and money to ponder over IELTS only.

In practical, this IELTS scoring scheme (8.0 ALL) is an absolute Game-Changer for Asian applicants who got that level of proficiency and exam-day calmness.... but unfortunately, as I said, the percentage is so minuscule, that to majority, it's a myth really..! 

This scheme mainly favors European applicants as well as Asian applicants who do not have enough work-experience or spouse points but are relatively young, possess superior communicational skills and a bit of good fortune.

Just by this setup alone, DIBP shot two birds in one stone .... !


----------



## sandysehta (Apr 5, 2014)

I got there too. L9 R9 W8 S8. Initially I scored 7.5 in Speaking, however I was confident I did better than that and I submitted a request for revaluation. It was increased to 8


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

saqibaliali said:


> I shall be thankful to you if you kindly provide me tips and corrections in my essay to take it to next level.
> 
> 
> Should wealthy nations be required to share their wealth among poorer nations by providing such things as food and education? Or is it the responsibility of the government of poorer nations to look after their citizens themselves?
> ...


Your vocabulary and coherence and cohesion is sufficient. You can further improve on task achievement. There are number of grammar mistakes and if you can correct those, you can easily go above 7+ with this essay.

Your points are not very logical in some places. For an example "the profit, advanced world earns from developing world is far higher than the profit of developing countries". This line indicates that it is better for developed countries to do business with developing countries?? If so why would developed countries help the developing countries to develop at all? This is not a big thing, but the essay could be more logically structured and you can get more marks in Task Achievement.

To get full marks for the task achievement, you need to analyse the question carefully and answer exactly what it is asking.



> Should wealthy nations *be required* to share their wealth among poorer nations by providing such things as food and education? Or is it the responsibility of the government of poorer nations to look after their citizens themselves?


When I read the question what I feel is that this is not about whether rich countries should just help out poor countries. It is about whether it is a "must" for them to do so. I would strongly agree by saying they have no other choice but to help out. I would probably structure my essay in the following way.

1. This is the era of space exploration. The world is becoming a global village. The whole world is facing energy, economic crises. So everyone should get together and advance as a human race. Thus, rich countries must help out the poor.
2. Best ways to help out is initially help out with food and education. With a little push, developing countries can stand up by themselves.

This is a different approach, but I think it could be structured well. Also I think if you choose to agree with the other thesis, then it might have even be easier. Don't forget that there are four parts in your writing test. Task Achievement, Coherence and cohesion, Lexical resources, Grammatical range and accuracy. Each part is assessed indivicually. However, my belief is that grammar is the most important part. If you do too many grammar mistakes, rest of the essay will be clouded by that and the examinar will not get a good impression. 

Good luck.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

*shut up*

do not flood the post with spamming.
You have posted one post many times.



happybuddha said:


> Mod, Please delete this


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone to rate this?

You are working for a company. You need to take some time off work and want to ask your manager about this.

Write a letter to your manager. In your letter

*explain why you want to take time off work
*give details of the amount of time you need
*suggest how your work could be covered while you are away
Dear Manager,
I am writing to request you for vocations and to propose appropriate replacement for my absence.
I along with my wife, am preparing for my international academic test.This test, if passed with flying colors with help both of us secure merit scholarship in prestigious educational institutions, an important milestone for advancement of our skills. Since this preparation needs a fresh mind so I need to take off from pressurized and stressful office work.
This test contains three parts and each part requires at least 25 hours of work. As a result, I need nine working days off from office.
My colleague, Asif is an excellent replacement for my absence. Since you have appreciated his work many times so I am proposing his name after his kind consent.
Waiting a hopeful reply,
Sincerely Yours,
Saqib.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I have rewritten this letter.Please comment.

Dear friend,

I hope you are doing well and you are enjoying your new married life.You shall never imagine what happened to me a day before your marriage.I come across a fatal accident and as a result, I spent two weeks on bed.I am writing to see if you can kindly spare some time for a small union between your family and my family.


Unfortunately, the same day, I had my proposal submission deadline, a task I was delegated a week earlier, with strict instructions for on time completion from my senior management. As a consequence, I spent full week on preparation and compilation of this proposal, an assignment that no one else was confident to complete. I should have informed you earlier about my engagement in this tough task but I could not spare time for this due to my tough meetings schedule. I hope you understand my situation now.
I really miss the opportunity of having a union with your family, particularly your groom, a new addition to our pleasant company. As a friendly gesture, I would like to invite you and your family for a party at my residence on any date of your convenience hope, you will honor me with your presence.

Waiting for your kind affirmative reply,
Saqib.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

What about reading section?
1)Does spelling and grammar both counts?
2)What if the answer requires you to abridge/rephrase a sentence into two words ?In this case answer of all people will be different?will all answer be correct?
3)Does computer read our answer sheet? or a human?I hear only computer read our answer sheets.
4)If computer read our answer sheet, in that case sometimes our writing get illegible(Can not be read with using a human mind because of too personalized writing style of people) such a way that a machine can never distinguish characters?Whats happen in such case?
5)Is some particular writing style is recommended to write answers(both listening and reading)
Like a)Saqib b)SAQIB c)S A Q I B 

6)Is it acceptable to write answer in a way that all alphabets are much much interconnected and inserted into each other(Like a normal handwriting ...Like people normally do) or write alphabets with separately so that a machine could read them? Example(http://www.crossway.org/blog/wp-cont...ature.jpg]This Is My Signature There Are Many Like It But This One Is Mine My[/url])

Please answer all above questions one by one.I feel that I lost my marks for these reasons only as I was sure about my answers and result was 2 bands lower.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Any one to answer?


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

*Essay topic:Number of companies that are selling their products worldwide is increasing nowadays. Does this phenomenon have more advantages or disadvantages? Write your view and share your experience.
*
Applicant Response:


As the international trade relations are improving and as the different countries are getting more closer to each other, more companies have gained a position to sell their products worldwide.Impact of this increasing market penetration has been a well debated issue since the start of trade globalization.It is argued that enhancing access of companies to international markets has many advantages.A further explanation of my stance supported by my experience will prove this stance.

As the number of companies who are selling their products worldwide increases, users gain more options to choose products matching their needs more closely.For example, Nestle was the only company selling its dairy products in Pakistan and as a consequence, users had no exposure and knowledge of other dairy products that could potentially match their needs better .After other companies were given access of Pakistani market, users were educated with more options and hence they started buying products matching their needs.This, in effect, improved users life by equipping them with options to choose best solutions.Logically, since customer satisfaction is the core objective while discussing access of companies so this improved customer experience can be taken as a yardstick to back this point of view.Last year, The Muslim Journal published a report which statistically proved that the customers of greater number of companies are more satisfied and happier.Hence, it can be seen that as the number of companies introducing their products worldwide increases, customer satisfaction also increases in return.

From my experience, I would like to give example from my experience.Few years back, I was looking to purchase a professional suite that matches my appearance more specifically and also introduces me a mature professional person.After visit of several best and most expensive shops in market, I ended up with few expensive and best brands clothes.Although, the clothes prove themselves to be of best quality, they did not satisfy with my desire of personalization.Now, few days back, I found many new companies introducing their clothes in market at much cheaper rates but with a diverse type of quality.Within few hours, I found my desired clothes at much cheaper rates as I visited market.

Analyzing my point of view and my experience, it is clear that more companies should be given access of selling their products around the glove.It is highly recommended that governments across the world should extend their full support for companies so that a greater level of customer satisfaction could be achieved.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Some people believe that university students should study science, other thinks that they should study what their heart desires. Discuss, what is your opinion?

Choosing subject of study from favorite topics versus in-demand topics has always been a well debated and controversial topic.The discussion gets very crucial and decisive when study subjects take routes of career at university stage.In my opinion a student should study his desired subjects.Analyzing better performance of students in their desired subjects as well as strong positive effects of those subjects in their future career will empower my opinion.

A study is important as long as a student performs well.Its a well accepted fact that students perform extraordinary in their favorite study fields.While studying favorite subjects, a student feel no burden on his mind and hence shows excellent grades.In 1999, a report published by The NewYork Times statistically shows that students' average grades were better in those universities where they were given greater freedom to choose subjects.On the other hand, by emphasizing on "in-demand" subjects and by ignoring their favorite choices, we loose expertise in less-demanded subjects, potentially.

A university study is important as long as it empowers you for your future career.Its a universally accepted fact that best careers are chosen by natural attitude and interest.A person pursuing career in his field of passion always feels pleasure and hence works tirelessly.A report published by Washington Times shows that the students with ordinary intelligence level performed extraordinary in their area of passion.Ien Stien was an excellent demonstration of this fact.By adopting the opposite practice, we are loosing best carpenters and producing worst engineers, potentially.

After considering student performance as well as career considerations, it is clear that a student should choose a subject of this passion at university level.It is recommended that a a greater level of freedom should be given to students for subject selection.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Write a letter to your English-speaking friend whom you visited recently. In your letter
- Tell him/her how wonderful the experience you had in his country was
- Invite him to visit your country
- Tell him what you can do for him during his visit. 

Dear friend,

I hope you are enjoying your time.I am very excited recalling my time that I spent with you during my stay in your beautiful country.

As you can understand, I just had finished my exams before I visited your country.My all tensed feeling vanished when I visited beautiful places of your homeland.The Gym Park was more beautiful than it was used to appear in internet pictures.Animals of your country are so amicable and the way they mix up with visitors make us feel pleasant.The heights of waterfalls are unbelievable.In short, I feel fresh like I have borne again.

My Homeland also has some pleasant places and I would like to invite you to visit my country.

It would be my pleasure if you stay at my residency.My car and all home facilities are offered for your comfortable stay.

Waiting your reply,


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Some people think that hard working and determination are the key factors for being successful in the life, other people feel that other factors are important. Discuss both sides, what is your opinion? 

Key success gradients of any achievement have always been well disputed. The discussion gets much interested when hard working and determination are compared as key success elements with natural talent, skills and luck. It is argued that hard working and determination are key factors for being successful in the life. Analyzing effects of both sides on one's achievements will prove this stance.
Natural talent, skills and luck brings temporary success which cannot give birth to a successful life. A GOD gifted talent can make one successful only in one or two episodes of like, but not in all parts of life. Similarly, skills and luck make one successful temporarily. A person who is extremely good in mathematics or a person who has developed excellent skills in mathematics by one time hard work can succeed in mathematics only. Such type of success cannot be taken as a successful life. Thus it can be seen that the other factors never bring a successful life.

Hard working and determination can make one successful in any area of life and hence possessor of these qualities enjoys a successful life throughout. A person with even very poor attitude of mathematics can develop his attitude if he works extremely hard on mathematics problems with full dedication. A report published by The New York Time show that people start developing mental attitude when they practice very hard with full determination. A friend of me who never studied primary school mathematics becomes excellent in advanced mathematics through multiple attempts of those mathematics problems which he could never understand easily. Hence, the pleasant effects of hardworking and determination can be seen.
To compendium, I would say that hard working and determination are key success gradients of a successful life. It is highly recommended that one should rely on these qualities to be successful in all areas of life.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

You are being sent on a one month work assignment in San Francisco, California. You need a place to stay while you are there. Write a letter to the Maury Samson Real Estate Agency. In your letter:
explain the situation
describe the kind of accommodation you would like
provide the dates you will need it




Dear Maury Samson,

I am writing this letter to arrange me an official accommodation. Please allow me to elaborate further.

As you know, our company is being awarded a new project in San Francisco.Following this development, it is necessary to coordinate with client closely so that we could watch the contract terms more closely before they are finalized.In order to handle this task diligently, management has decided to assign me this assignment in this geographical area as client offices are stationed in this area.

As you know, I am a single person so I need a single accommodation.Since I would be required to prepare official documentation and communicate my working so my accommodation should have all official equipment as well as all official communication devices.Ideally, a two room apartment is desired.

As you can understand, my official assignment has one month duration so I need this accommodation for not more than 40 days.


Waiting your reply,


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

saqibaliali said:


> Some people think that hard working and determination are the key factors for being successful in the life, other people feel that other factors are important. Discuss both sides, what is your opinion?
> 
> Key success gradients of any achievement have always been well disputed. The discussion gets much interested when hard working and determination are compared as key success elements with natural talent, skills and luck. It is argued that hard working and determination are key factors for being successful in the life. Analyzing effects of both sides on one's achievements will prove this stance.
> Natural talent, skills and luck brings temporary success which cannot give birth to a successful life. A GOD gifted talent can make one successful only in one or two episodes of like, but not in all parts of life. Similarly, skills and luck make one successful temporarily. A person who is extremely good in mathematics or a person who has developed excellent skills in mathematics by one time hard work can succeed in mathematics only. Such type of success cannot be taken as a successful life. Thus it can be seen that the other factors never bring a successful life.
> ...


This essay should be a discussion type essay where you should discuss both (1)hard work and determination and (2) Other factors as key factors for being succesful. You have only discussed one, so you fail in Task achievement. You made the same mistake earlier in one of the essays. 

This essay is below 7 band. You need to read the question well and understand it before writing.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> Some people think that hard working and determination are the key factors for being successful in the life, other people feel that other factors are important. Discuss both sides, what is your opinion?
> 
> Key ingredients to any form of success vary from person to person. The discussion gets fascinating when factors of success like hard work and determination are given more importance than elements like natural talent, core skills and destiny. It is argued that hard work and determination are equally important to success in life as are other factors. Let us discuss both sides of the argument before arriving at an informed opinion.
> 
> ...


Hi Saqibaliali,

I've suggested corrections in red in the first two paragraphs. The second paragraph needs to be rewritten entirely with more substance in ideas and examples. A lot of grammatical mistakes. Consistent practice and learning from one's mistakes are key to a good band in writing. 

I would rate this essay at 5.5 - 6 bands.

Keep working hard and success will surely come 

cheers,
Guru


----------



## SallyO2 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Seniors can you please review my writing?*


*Every year several languages die out. Some people say that the world would be an easy place to live in with fewer languages. To what extent you agree or disagree? Include any example from your personal experience.*
The history of languages is as old as humans’ existence. As the humans have progressed through different eras, they learnt several languages to communicate. Those new languages were helpful in conducting trade and learning new skills. But as the trend of globalization has struck the world in recent years, many languages are becoming obsolete and extinct. Although having a common language all over the world is an ideal solution for communication problems, yet I suppose completely eradicating other languages will have serious repercussions.
Nowadays national language is given priority over regional languages. This culture is affecting many people in developing countries. For instance, my maid who can only understand and speak a certain dialect of “Punjabi”, can never be able to attend a phone call in “Urdu”. Most of the people who live in the suburbs or in rural areas prefer to communicate only in their mother tongue. Mainly, because of the feeling that they are connected to their norms and culture when they talk in their ancestor’s language. And also, because they do not have the urge to learn new language. Learning global language and abandoning their old regional language has no significant effect on their lives, unless they have to move to some urban area and have completely changed lifestyle.
However, one cannot deny the fact that if one needs to acquire advanced skills and education; he/she has to ultimately opt for any of global languages. For example, a Pakistani student has to learn English mainly because almost in every university of Pakistan only English is used as a medium of communication. This is important for preparing the students to compete in international market when they are done with their studies. But this phenomenon is only workable for those who can make to universities, provided their economical conditions allow. And in developing countries, for many, the university education is considered a luxury and privilege.
In the end, I believe no matter how much know how of a global language is important and required, the charm and necessity of regional language is same and will be.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

> *Every year several languages die out. Some people say that the world would be an easy place to live in with fewer languages. To what extent you agree or disagree? Include any example from your personal experience.*
> The history of languages is as old as humans’ existence. As the humans have progressed through different eras, they learnt several languages to communicate. Those new languages were helpful in conducting trade and learning new skills. But as the trend of globalization has struck the world in recent years, many languages are becoming obsolete and extinct. Although having a common language all over the world is an ideal solution for communication problems, (yet I suppose) *I believe that/ It is my belief that/ I'm of the opinion that* completely eradicating other languages will have serious repercussions.
> Nowadays national language is given priority over regional languages. This culture is affecting many people in developing countries. For instance, my maid who can only understand and speak a certain dialect of “Punjabi”, (can) *would* never be able to attend a phone call in “Urdu”. Most of the people who live in the suburbs or in rural areas prefer to communicate only in their mother tongue(.) *,* (M) *m*ainly because of the feeling that they are connected to their norms and culture when they talk in their ancestor’s language (. A) *a*nd also, because they do not have the urge to learn *a* new language. Learning *a* global language and abandoning their old regional language has no significant effect on their lives, unless they have to move to some urban area and have *a* completely changed lifestyle.
> However, one cannot deny the fact that if one needs to acquire advanced skills and education; he/she has to ultimately opt for any of *the* global languages. For example, a Pakistani student has to learn English mainly because almost in every university of Pakistan only English is used as a medium of communication. This is important for preparing the students to compete in international market when they are done with their studies. But this phenomenon is only workable for those who can make to universities, provided their economical conditions allow. And in developing countries, for many, the university education is considered a luxury and *a* privilege.
> In the end, I believe no matter how much know how of a global language is important and required, the charm and necessity of *a* regional language is same and will be.


This is a good essay. If your aim is to get a 7 you are already there for most part. Your grammar is good enough for you to even advance to a level 8. Here are few things in my opinion you can improve on further.

(1) I think if you take a strong stance in an argument type essay, you can convey your ideas better. First part of your introduction is good. In the latter part you should strongly agree or disagree with argument. Your thesis should be clearly stated.

(3) Perhaps you can futher improve on your vocabulary and linking words. You can improve more on Coherence and Cohesion. There should be a smooth flow in the essay.

(4) Your conclusion is weak in my opinion. You need to state your thesis again in the conclusion strongly and show how you have proved it.


----------



## SallyO2 (Apr 15, 2014)

AncientGlory said:


> This is a good essay. If your aim is to get a 7 you are already there for most part. Your grammar is good enough for you to even advance to a level 8. Here are few things in my opinion you can improve on further.
> 
> (1) I think if you take a strong stance in an argument type essay, you can convey your ideas better. First part of your introduction is good. In the latter part you should strongly agree or disagree with argument. Your thesis should be clearly stated.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your valuable suggestions. I will work on them.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

You are most welcome.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot



gurudev said:


> Hi Saqibaliali,
> 
> I've suggested corrections in red in the first two paragraphs. The second paragraph needs to be rewritten entirely with more substance in ideas and examples. A lot of grammatical mistakes. Consistent practice and learning from one's mistakes are key to a good band in writing.
> 
> ...


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear friend,

first of all, thanks for the reply.

I could not understand your point.Please help me and clarify further.I feel that I have discussed both points.In first paragraph, I have discussed "other factors" and in second paragraph, I have discussed hard work and determination.
Please elaborate how it should have been discussed so I understand your points and I correct myself.



AncientGlory said:


> This essay should be a discussion type essay where you should discuss both (1)hard work and determination and (2) Other factors as key factors for being succesful. You have only discussed one, so you fail in Task achievement. You made the same mistake earlier in one of the essays.
> 
> This essay is below 7 band. You need to read the question well and understand it before writing.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

saqibaliali said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> first of all, thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Ahh, yeah I do get your point here. I have made a mistake while conveying my idea. Let me try to clarify further. Note that this is just my opinion.

Here the question says that some people believe "A" brings success and others believe "B" brings success and you have to discuss both sides. I think what you have done here is that discuss about "A" and say "A" does not bring success. Then you discuss about "B" and say "B" brings success. In my opinion, the question is asking you to say how "A" brings success and how "B" brings success and then give your opinion.

However, I think your Task Achievement is not as bad as I thought at a first glance. Try to improve your grammar more and you are near the level 7 band.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Successful sports professionals can earn a great deal more money than people in other important professions. Some people think this is fully justified while others think it is unfair. Discuss both these views and give your opinion. 



Sports profession has been a hot as well as a lucrative profession since media has started giving it extra-ordinary coverage. The extra income that a successful and famous sports professional earns has always been a hot and controversial discussion topic. Some people declares this earning as deserving while the other people consider it unjustified. Both these views are being analyzed before a reasoned opinion is crafted.

To the critic's side, the greater amount of earning of a sports professional constitutes his earnings from advertisements, television shows and other streams which are not the direct effort of the sports professional rather this earning is "extra" result of their reputation. In addition to this, sports professional are also given percentage of each product sold on their name. However, they critics should also consider the extraordinary hard work and talent that a sports professional develop to beat exceptional and extraordinary competition. In addition, a sports professional sacrifices his most important life belongings and desired to practice his talent and to reach the level of expertise. Considering this extraordinary handwork and spending of a sports professional, the extra income can be justified.

To the favor party, a sports professional deserves the extra income because of his extraordinary hard work and natural talent that he developed over the span of his life. Pertinently, a sports professional spends almost his complete life to develop his mind and physical abilities to reach this high level of talent.in addition, his hardwork brings respect and popularity to a whole nation, which, again goes to the credit of a sports professional. Considering these benefits, it can be understood that why the great income of a sports professional is justified.

Analyzing both sides of the view, its being reasonably concluded that the extra income of sports professional is justified. So, it is recommended that a sports professional should be encouraged to reap all materialistic benefits of this effort.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks my friend for your valuable feedback.

Yes, now I am able to understand your point.Yes, I have been making htis mistake in almost all essays and I will do it correctly next time.

Thanks again.





AncientGlory said:


> Ahh, yeah I do get your point here. I have made a mistake while conveying my idea. Let me try to clarify further. Note that this is just my opinion.
> 
> Here the question says that some people believe "A" brings success and others believe "B" brings success and you have to discuss both sides. I think what you have done here is that discuss about "A" and say "A" does not bring success. Then you discuss about "B" and say "B" brings success. In my opinion, the question is asking you to say how "A" brings success and how "B" brings success and then give your opinion.
> 
> However, I think your Task Achievement is not as bad as I thought at a first glance. Try to improve your grammar more and you are near the level 7 band.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I mean this should have been one of the acceptable way to answer this essay.



Paragraph 1: Discuss view of "A" and then give all reasons for why A(hardwork) brings success.

Paragraph 2: Discuss view of b and them give all reasons for how telent brings success.


Then in conclusion I should say that both contribute etc.




saqibaliali said:


> Thanks my friend for your valuable feedback.
> 
> Yes, now I am able to understand your point.Yes, I have been making htis mistake in almost all essays and I will do it correctly next time.
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep, that's what I think. And you are most welcome.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

You have just spent a weekend staying at the Lilo Hotel in Adelaide. When you get home you find that you have left a bag at the hotel.


Dear Manager,

I am writing to notify you about loss of my bag, its description and convenient return method. Please allow me to elaborate what happened to me yesterday.

Last week, I along with my friend enjoyed our stay at your luxury and peaceful hotel. No doubt, it was one of the best stay of my life. Yesterday, while returning from your indoor spacious swimming pool, I forget to carry my bag with me.Pertinently, the bag was placed inside small temporary cupboards provided to visitors.

Like all hand bags, dimensions of my bag are less than half meter length and width. Its a spacious black color bag with hard touch sense. The bag has five outer pockets which are equipped with small zips.

Unfortunately, now I have returned to my city. As you can imagine, it’s almost impossible for me to visit the hotel again for collection of my bag only. In addition, my office routine is tougher than my expectations now, which make the situation worser.Thus, I expect you to send me my bag via a courier service am sending you courier fee in advanced.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I think the word "worser" is incorrect grammatically.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

saqibaliali said:


> You have just spent a weekend staying at the Lilo Hotel in Adelaide. When you get home you find that you have left a bag at the hotel.


It seems that the question is incomplete mate. It is difficult to comment on an answer without the full question.



> Dear Manager,
> 
> I am writing to notify you about *the* loss of my bag, its description and convenient return method. Please allow me to elaborate what happened to me yesterday.
> 
> ...


Your writing is getting better. Keep up the good work. This work is good enough for a 7 in my opinion, provided that you have correctly answered the question (Without reading the complete question, it is difficult to comment). But you need to improve more on your grammar.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> Please check and provide feedback on my speaking.
> I have test on 02August.
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Dear bro sakib, i don't know what is your intended scoreline for speaking but the sample i heard would not get a good one. First, you need to clear your 'ah' tone from every words you are saying. to do that you follow the stretching rule of speaking where you can select your next word or sentence while you stretch. vary your tone - all your tone is similar. organize your speech in small segments and do huge practice with small segments and then join them together with suitable conjunctions. 

Cheers....good luck.


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

CAn any one share ielts band 8 letters and essays please?


----------



## Prisbarboza (Aug 11, 2013)

saqibaliali said:


> In my friends circile, I never hear anyone with speaking band higher than 7.5


deleted since the response is no longer relevant


----------

